# Rates?  How do you calculate?



## aquamel (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello everyone!  I have a few questions about how to calculate rates for MUA jobs.  I'm just starting out and have only had one paid job so far but have been doing makeup for a year and a half.

I have been asked to do my second and third paying MUA jobs in the next few months.  My first paying gig was a set rate ($75 for an hour and a half of face painting for a party), so I'm not real sure how to approach this as I try to become more professional and get real paid gigs. 

My background is that I've been working with a local theatre group in San Francisco and they have NO budget but I've been able to work on all of their productions for the past year and a half.  I get pro photos of all of my work, get to learn a lot about doing makeup on many different people and quickly improve my skills. They get a MUA for free in return.  I've also taken some really great courses at Kryolan, both in Theatrical Makeup and Fashion Makeup and get to apply my skills at the theatre.

So the director is working on another production in July and asked if I'd be interested in doing makeup for an opera.  I want to do it because it's a challenge and think I'm ready for it, but before we get to a pay rate discussion, I want to be prepared so I don't screw myself out of anything.  Do you normally have a set rate and a separate kit fee for this sort of thing?  He said he is going to ask for a stipend but I want to make sure it's not too low and that it includes a kit fee if at all possible.

The third job is different, I was just asked (this morning) if I'd be interested in a 3 day gig on a music video for a band of about 15 members (!!!).  Again, not sure how to calculate a rate and this would involve me taking a day off of my regular day job to do it.

Any suggestions are MUCH appreciated, many thanks!

Mel


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 11, 2009)

My Rates are like this:

Makeup for photoshoots/grad/events other than bridal:
55-65$ per look 10$ extra for each pair of fake lashes
Bridal:
90$ for Bride (includes lashes)
60$ per bridesmaid
Hourly (on top of cost per face, for if the photographer/model wants me to follow along with the shoot or stay for the day to help out):
15-20$ per hour


Sounds pricey, but people -will- pay it if you're good.


----------



## aquamel (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 31, 2009)

This is something I really want to know too. Any more opinions, suggestions, examples, etc.?


----------



## LRMakeup (Apr 2, 2009)

Rates are going to be different depending on where you live. People in New York and Los Angles are going to charge a lot more than if you are in say....Montana. 
I think the best thing to do would be contact several artists in your area to see what they are charging and then put yourself where you see fit. If you are a beginner put yourself on the lower end of the spectrum but make sure not to set them TOO LOW! Undercutting not only hurts yourself but also the other artists in the area. 

I think most professionals have a day rate that they quote. People will probably not take you entirely seriously if you charge per face. 

Also doing 15 members for 3 days straight does not seem possible to me! You could hire an assistant but make sure they are getting money from the budget and that it doesn't come out of your pocket. I am assuming the days will be long so charge accordingly. 

If anyone wants to know my rates you can PM me. I am in Los Angles area and I feel in the middle of the high/low spectrum.


----------

